# Tissot Visodate 1957 Automatic



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Originally launched in 1953 to celebrate Tissot's 100th anniversary. At the time the integration of day and date display onto a fully automatic movement was an innovation. This is a brand new re-release which captures the spirit of the original, particularly with the original Tissot logo from 1953.

316L stainless steel 40mm case, 2836-2 ETA automatic, with sapphire crystal.


----------



## hilly10 (Jul 19, 2009)

I like it. Whats the cost of that beauty if you do not mind me asking


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

I really do prefer the old tissot font...Wish they would keep true to dimensions of old...for my small wrists


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

ESL said:


> Originally launched in 1953 to celebrate Tissot's 100th anniversary. At the time the integration of day and date display onto a fully automatic movement was an innovation. This is a brand new re-release which captures the spirit of the original, particularly with the original Tissot logo from 1953.
> 
> 316L stainless steel 40mm case, 2836-2 ETA automatic, with sapphire crystal.


Absolutely stunning - I have to get me one of them...


----------



## Speech (Feb 20, 2010)

hilly10 said:


> I like it. Whats the cost of that beauty if you do not mind me asking


355 of your finest sterling if I remember correctly.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Speech said:


> hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > I like it. Whats the cost of that beauty if you do not mind me asking
> ...


Most appealing (said the man with the empty wallet)!


----------



## dave67 (Nov 12, 2008)

now that's a bobby dazzler


----------



## Speech (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah is a beauty that one. It caught my eye in an Ernest Jones window yesterday, I went in and tried both the SS and gold plated, didn't take the plunge but it really is a nice watch for a pretty good price.


----------



## aesmith (Aug 7, 2009)

That's quite big at 40mm. What size was the orginal do you know?


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Now you have done it! I have a Â£200 credit voucher for Ernest Jones that I was going to give to my wife to buy a watch but now I think I am going to put it towards one of these, possibly the black faced one if they do it. She wont be pleased but I think I will be.


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

Not usually my cuppa this type of watch. but that is very nice indeed . :good:


----------



## Speech (Feb 20, 2010)

Padders said:


> Now you have done it! I have a Â£200 credit voucher for Ernest Jones that I was going to give to my wife to buy a watch but now I think I am going to put it towards one of these, possibly the black faced one if they do it. She wont be pleased but I think I will be.


haha glad to have contributed to the domestic that is about to ensue! 

maybe buy it for her?! She can see how much you enjoy wearing it!


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Went into my local Ernest Jones today and they had the Stainless Steel one sat right next to the gold-plated one.

Tried both on - each looked absolutely gorgeous.

Funny thing is though - the STEEL one looked exactly like the one above, where the lugs appear to be idependent and "attached" to the round watch case.

BUT the GOLD one has the smooth transition where the case sides and lugs look far more like one single forged entity - like this pic...

Bit strange - I do prefer the steel and the "independent" lugs look, but Â£355 is still a bit too much for me unless I manage to find a bargain somewhere or until I get two or three watches sold on fleabay first!...


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

They are two variations of this model with subtly different part numbers.

My steel one (above) is part number T019.430.16.031.00. And has shouldered lugs

The newer version is T019.430.16.031.01 with smooth lugs.

My guess is that all three versions were replaced with their respective new counterparts, so you may still find old and new versions side by side in retailers. Certainly there is no trace of the old version on the Tissot web site.

As far as I can see, the earlier version was always referred to by Tissot as the Visodate 1957, whereas the current version does not mention 1957 but it is instead integrated into their existing "Heritage" collection.

My understanding is that the original "1957" model was maybe intended if not as a 'limited' edition, then certainly limited production, before they moved on to the probably cheaper to manufacture "Heritage" version. Be interested to know if any other parts of the specification changed.

For my money, the earlier version has a lot more character about it. The new version just looks like a 'bog standard' case and does not add to the watch at all. I won't be getting rid of mine any time soon.


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

ESL said:


> They are two variations of this model with subtly different part numbers.
> 
> My steel one (above) is part number T019.430.16.031.00. And has shouldered lugs
> 
> ...


Thanks, ESL.

The girl in Ernest Jones hadn't a clue - I was the one educating her by pointing out the differences and I had kind of guessed that it might be along the lines as you've now very clearly explained above.

I entirely agree with you about which is the more attractive, so now it's merely a case of freeing up enough pound notes or taking a bit of a flyer on the geezer on eBay. Unfortunately the only legit-looking UK discount web watch shops I've seen so far are all selling the later smooth-lugged version and I haven't seen any with the nicer shouldered lugs appearing as "unwanted gifts" anywhere (yet...)

Thanks again for the info.


----------

